# Protecting completed projects during transport for deliver



## caberto (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all,

I am new here, but have visited sometimes while looking for information during a browser search.

I am fairly new to what I would call "real" woodworking, though I've been making things with wood off and on for many years, but certainly not at a high quality level, However, I'm starting to delve into more of that aspect now. As a result, I have had "customers" request specific custom items made for them for purchase.

I have looked for an answer to my question but can't seem to find anything related… so here it is:

I have just finished two twin beds for a customer, and will attach the rails to the headboards and footboards onsite using the already installed brackets. My question is, how do you wrap, or otherwise protect the individual pieces for something this size during transportation for delivery. I have a good, clean crew-cab pickup I will be using for delivery.

I'm thinking moving blankets for between the different pieces, but wanted to get some input from those who have done this before - thank you in advance!

- caberto


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

In addition to moving blankets, get 5" plastic stretch wrap. This is available everywhere (Home Depot, Lowes, Staples, etc…). Use the blankets to separate and surround your pieces so they don't touch each other and are protected on the outside, and then wrap the individual bundles with plastic wrap so that the individual pieces can't move or come out of the moving blankets.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Edit: Sark beat me to it. 

Remember, getting it there is half the job. The stretch wrap is cheap compared to fixing something, so don't worry about using a lot. Plus it looks good to the client to see that you are taking care of their product.


----------



## caberto (Sep 4, 2019)

Awesome!
Thank you both, I wouldn't have thought of the stretch wrap, but it makes perfect sense.
Thanks again!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

When wrapping large items like furniture, the larger stretch wrap comes in handy.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 for stretch wrap. 
I might just suggest a small bit of cardboard over vulnerable corners underneath the stretch wrap.

Higher-end furniture that ships interstate will usually opt for blanket wrap service, which literally covers the entire piece in moving blankets and wraps it all up with stretch wrap. We would charge a deposit for the blankets and refund the amount when the blankets are returned.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Be careful of the effect that some plastics can have when in direct contact with finishes like lacquer. Bubble wrap is a definite problem and can leave marks in the finish that will have to be repaired. It's an easy fix, but you're better off if you don't go there in the first place.

I'd stick with blankets and then stretch wrap over it to keep it in place.


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

In that aspect I think it's worth mention that also blanket may leve marks or patterns in laqure if not fully harden.
It takes quite some time from painting to full hardness of the laqure.
Film thickness, type and other factors effect how long.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> It takes quite some time from painting to full hardness of the laqure.
> 
> - TEK73


Actually, it doesn't. Lacquer is one of the fastest curing finishes. I have never had a problem with a blanket leaving a mark.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> It takes quite some time from painting to full hardness of the laqure.
> 
> - TEK73
> 
> ...


That's why I use pre-cat. I've wrapped (lightly) stuff I have sprayed the same day. After overnight, I can stack and wrap with no problems.
I took a (nitrocellulose) lacquered job to Cal once, got there with bubble wrap indentions in the finish. Lesson learned.


----------



## caberto (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks everyone!

The beds were delivered today. I used Harbor Freight blankets and picked up their stretch wrap as well, and it all worked great.

I had read reviews about the stretch wrap at the two big box stores and most of the reviews were bad, mostly that the wrap was too thin and would break easily, and wouldn't unroll smoothly. I had none of those issues with the Harbor freight stretch wrap… who would've thought lol.

I made sure no plastic actually touched any wood surface.

The client was very happy with the beds and has already requested additional wood projects, so it was an awesome day.

Thanks again!


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I use HF moving blankets, only $3.99 each. When I outsource shipping, I use the UPS Store. They do the packaging and shipping. They guarantee damage free shipping if they package it. My customer pays the packaging and shipping charges.


----------

